# SC_KERNEL_CON_ATTRS 12.0



## l2f (Dec 30, 2018)

Dear,

I try to change the color of the cursor for 12.0-RELEASE I changed in my kernel file (amd64)
from 

```
SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTRS=\"\x0c\x0d\x0e\x0f\x02\x09\x0a\x0b\"
```
to

```
options         SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTRS=\"\x0f\"
```
I did the compilation and installed my new kernel but the cursor still RED 

I looked into the manpages (syscons, vt and sc), read NOTES and LINT too and found nothing googling 

Any help will be great.

Regards,

l2f


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2018)

Recent FreeBSD versions have switched to vt(4) by default. The settings you're trying to change are for sc(4).


----------



## l2f (Jan 2, 2019)

Dear,

Great, I will have a look to vt stuff

Regards


----------



## l2f (Jan 2, 2019)

On 11.2 serie sc is the default, so on 12.X is vt ?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2019)

Actually vt(4) was default console starting with FreeBSD 11.0. You can switch back to sc(4) with a simple loader setting.
`echo kern.vty=sc >> /boot/loader.conf`

For console color settings on vt you saw the manual setting right?
*TERMINAL_KERN_ATTR=*


----------



## l2f (Nov 26, 2019)

Thx,
Go back to sc because vt has a poor splashscreen support for now.


----------

